
Stem cell trial offers hope for children with autism - runesoerensen
http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/05/health/autism-cord-blood-stem-cells-duke-study/index.html
======
runesoerensen
Link to the referenced study:
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/sctm.16-0474/full](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/sctm.16-0474/full)

